

Gender and math performance - route66
http://www.news.wisc.edu/20125

======
biasedstudy
Dang. I hate these boys vs girls articles that cite testing at 8th grade. How
about after puberty? That's when the boys start to really shine in math.

------
route66
Link to study: <http://www.ams.org/staff/jackson/fea-mertz.pdf>

